# I'm On Twitter !



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

You can follow my tweets on twitter now; I go by the name of mrclassicalmusi.
I know the name looks odd. I was trying to get the name mrclassicalmusic, but somehow I couldn't get the final c on. But I thought the name looked interestingly quirky,and decided to keep it. So far I have only one follower, and I'm following some well-known critics and commentators on classical music such as Jessica Duchen and Greg Sandow,but I'm hoping to get more people to follow me.
Please give my tweets a look and respond if you like. Thanks.


----------



## Roberto (Jul 17, 2010)

Hi superhorn..

I looked up your blog - lots of interesting things there and I really ejoyed your stories about conductors etc.

How do you find the time? Are you a performing musician as well?


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

I used to be a performing musician but had to give it up because of a physical disability and 
am now involved with music appreciation programs for eldery and infirm people and people with disabilities such a scerebral palsy,and am hooping to expand my programs to try to reach more people and awaken their enthusiasm for classical music.


----------

